# Best way to heat breakfast wraps/mini burritos



## maxs (Oct 29, 2012)

I am starting a breakfast take out joint and want to sell breakfast wraps. I worked at a cafe for a while that prerolled them and then, when we got an order, they were microwaved and then thrown on the panini press for a couple minutes.

I want to pre-roll them as well, since the quality was actually pretty good and with more speed than doing them a la minute. But I definitely don’t like the 2-step microwave process. 

Any ideas for a cooking device that would do a good job (starting from a cold, prefilled wrap) in 4 or less minutes?

Thanks

-M


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

maxs said:


> in 4 or less minutes?


In that time frame, you could do them fresh from start to finish on a flattop.


----------



## Joseph spiteri (Oct 13, 2018)

Not when they’re part of a breakfast menu in a busy place ... unless you have someone making them to order.

I don’t think what you’re after is doable in 4 mins unless you microwave which like you I don’t do.

We chuck ours into a medium heat woodburning oven (around 250c) four mins, press for 2 mins on a ridged electric 220c press.

Takes longer than a bacon egg roll cooked from scratch but there you go.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I made these in our employee quick service cafe. In this operation we pre-made them and wrapped them with a foil wrap and held in a warmer/slider. We used hash browns, sausage, peppers, onions eggs and cheese. I our case i would have the basic mix made up as in anything that took time to saute. Things line the sausage, onions, peppers and potatoes. I would put a portion premix on the grill and scramble some eggs and put on the flour tortilla. You could then put in the cheese and wrap and place into the panini press. 

Another way would be to put the flour tortilla on the grill and put some shredded cheese on it to melt. Take off the warm tortilla and put in the hot scrambled egg/veggie & potato mixture. This way everything is hot and ready to serve. One side of your grill may need to be set at a lower temp so you don't over crisp

Your right, the premade breakfast burritos heat well and come out great. The only thing is, it takes time too reheat. The burritos we made and held also kept the quality good. When they are wrapped and kept away from a to0 high of dry heat they kind of stay warm with the moisture in the wrapper. This way kept the inside hot and the tortilla warm and chewy.... The best..ChefBillyB


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

In this process you could make the eggs, top with the hot premade mixture and the cheese. it would then go on the panini press to heat the tort and melt the cheese. You could also melt the cheese on the tortilla like I mentioned and have everything else already hot. I happened to be making breakfast burritos this morning.......Good luck..


----------



## maxs (Oct 29, 2012)

cheflayne said:


> In that time frame, you could do them fresh from start to finish on a flattop.


With a weight on top?


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Some good ideas here, I would personally prefer
making a batch of filling and keeping it hot in a 6.00
quarter or half pan in the steam table, scoop, cheese,
roll, then on the flattie to finish. Whole preocess would be
less than 2 minutes, no microwave, in fact no REheating.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

maxs said:


> With a weight on top?


 I am thinking of a breakfast wrap as being more like a burrito. You do your filling to order on the flattop. Place on top of a warm tortilla and roll. Serve.

I presently work at an event center and we do them this way. Cranking them out in mass quantities on a daily basis.


----------

